# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Лучший сервер.

## tagrojucalo3

В случае если ваша деятельность в онлайн-мире носит конфиденциальный характер и может вызвать блокировку вашего проекта по жалобе, либо вы банально не горите желанием спровоцировать интерес у правоохранительных органов своего государства, то вам непременно следует выбирать для размещения ваших ресурсов современный абузоустойчивый хостинг провайдер. Очень хорошо если этот хостинг-провайдер будет размещен в стране с адекватным законодательством, что не наказывает граждан другой страны за порно в сети или размещение в сети контента, защищённого авторским правом.     Мы желаем прорекламировать вам [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  от фирмы 1world,  потому что указанная страна сможет похвастаться относительно мягким законом в отрасли регулирования Глобальной сети. 

С представленным недорогим хостингом вы сумеете быть на 100 процентов уверены, что ваш сайт не отрубится после первой жалобы конкурента. По запросу в поддержку мы можем помочь вам с выбором серверов и переносом проектов на нашу платформу.  Запас мощностей нашего железа может удовлетворить требования любого, даже максимально требовательного заказчика, цены на процессорное время и дисковое пространство вы можете оценить на главном сайте организации. Не взирая на то, что провайдер станет снимать жалобы от конкурентов, ваш ресурс всё-еще может быть заблокирован на территории России после соответствующего судебного решения, вам следует принимать во внимание это перед принятием решения о переносе крупных ресурсов на абузоустойчивый хостинг. Кроме прочего контент ваших проектов лучше должен соответствовать основным законодательным.

----------

